# Anybody Play Guild Wars?



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody play Guild Wars?

Prophecies, Factions, or Nightfall?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to play Prophecies and had just bought Factions and Nightfall before being without a computer for a month and getting kicked from my Guild. After that I just couldn't get back into it


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Used to, probably going to play Guild Wars 2 whenever that gets released


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I play it. Probably too much, as I have reached 25 points on the HoM calculator...

Can't wait for GW2!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I used to play the basic Guild Wars.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Never played GW, but I'm looking forward to the sequel. It's shaping up quite nicely, and it's hard to argue with free online.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Are there many gaming girls who play online ?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I heard it was a good game, I'll try downloading it one day if i ever find a torrent of one that's converted for mac. but i'll probably just delete it the next day & turn back on ps3.
for some reason i find gaming on the computer is boring as hell compared to consoles lol.

is it like WOW or Fable? Looks like it's a mix between them two & Oblivion .


----------



## jrmac (May 13, 2011)

i used to. i finally caved and moved onto wow... its not that expensive. I'm pumped for diablo 3 to come out i used to play soooo much d2


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Holy ****, what is this? Forged in God's very flames.
Do mine eyes tell me lies, A new Elder Scrolls Game?
Time is nigh, I must fly, Venture forth on my quest.
Goodbye Ma, goodbye Pa And goodbye Girlfriend's breasts.
I'll be off Azeroth, catch you later Hyrule.
I'll be gone Albion, I'm no longer﻿ your fool.
Other crap filled the gap While I waited to begin...
The adventure of my life in the land of Skyrim!


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

played it for a while got bored of it gave everything of value to guild people and now i only go on randomly when im bored


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I haven't played any MMOs for a couple of years or so, but I'm really looking forward to GW2.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

never got around into getting it. i was occupied with other games to fill my time. i'm thinking of getting gw2 though next year. maybe a forum guild is in order


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

gorbulas said:


> never got around into getting it. i was occupied with other games to fill my time. i'm thinking of getting gw2 though next year. maybe a forum guild is in order


that is such a neat idea! :clap


----------



## selfinflicted (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't played Guild Wars in years. Gaming alone gets kind of boring.. plus, I was never really that good. I'm not even sure I ever finished the original game. I think I had ONE thing left. I have the expansions, but I never got into them.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

selfinflicted said:


> I haven't played Guild Wars in years. Gaming alone gets kind of boring.. plus, I was never really that good. I'm not even sure I ever finished the original game. I think I had ONE thing left. I have the expansions, but I never got into them.


play with me! :yes


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I played it from release quite a lot in the first expansion and then less each expansion and never bought EotN, though I keep meaning to buy it and play the basic campaign. I was quite into it back in the day.

I played WoW a couple of years later, towards the end of WoW's first expansion. Then I've played since. I love guild wars, it will always have special meaning and memories to me and was a great game in it's own right. It's just far too basic every time I leave WoW for it I always get bored or feel like I'm starting another grind.

I may come back to it for the basic campaign before GW's 2 comes out and to get some HoL stuff. I played it for a long time before WoW. It would be nice to say I was there in the origional and have something to show for it when GW's 2 comes out.

I can just imagine myself gutted when gw's 2 is out if I do start playing that as my main game and not having anything from HoL.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

been playing this a bit since i posted in this thread, made a bit of money back, if anyone feels like playin sometime add Dou Shi to your freinds list thingy


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

jonesy0039 said:


> been playing this a bit since i posted in this thread, made a bit of money back, if anyone feels like playin sometime add Dou Shi to your freinds list thingy


which expansion?


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

*sigh* Yes. I am so depressed about 2 STILL not being out D: It wouldn't be so bad if the page would just stop taunting me on facebook xD

I have all of the expansions, but I never really liked factions. Nightfall & EotN for the win. Really really loved EotN, need to start playing again.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to play daily, but stopped when my friends quit. Although I still go on occasionally to play some RA. Good times :yes


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

melodymuffin said:


> which expansion?


have them all, completed them all, now i just go on and work on my HoM a little when i can be arsed  since i started again ive made almost 1 million again lol (ecto farming till i get about 15-18e then trading for armbraces and reselling them for at least 21e repeat untill u can get more repeat till u get a stack of ecto from it, trade ectos for 6,500 to npc = lots of money)


----------

